# Coyote hunting



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

Is Antelope Island open to hunt coyotes?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be very surprised if it were


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RHYOTEBUSTER said:


> Is Antelope Island open to hunt coyotes?


Nope.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No it's not. In fact, if they catch you down there even blowing a call they will warn and possibly cite you for harassing the wildlife.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It is!............ just as long as you don't get caught. _O\\


----------

